# Thinking of going RAW



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Dalmatians CANNOT eat any kind of organ meats, beef, duck, or game meats like venison, rabbit, deer, etc. But I have found a RAW menue from a quality Dalmatian breeder, so I know what to feed.

The main reason I am thinking of going RAW is Shane's teeth. He's only 10 months old and I noticed he is already getting a hint of tarter build up! Ive given them raw meat and bones before, Shane is a good chewer, he always takes his time and chews up all of his food, but Sydney is an eating machine, and she is a gulper. If she was a person, she'd probably weigh 700lbs and be at McDonalds every day. She is the one I am worried about giving raw meaty bones to. I am not in a financial situation where i can get a meat grinder, so is there any way I can be extra careful about her not choking on her food? What about smashing it up with a hammer?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I know Natalie on the board has a gulper. Poor little Sasha. She eats her meals still pretty frozen. It forces her to slow down. I know larger pieces help too. Like instead of a feeding a drumstick and thigh separately, feed a Chicken quarter.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You can feed partially frozen, which helps. I held my dogs RMB's at first to teach them that they had to chew.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quotealmatians CANNOT eat any kind of organ meats, beef, duck, or game meats like venison, rabbit, deer, etc.


OT, but why is this? Is this because of uric acid issues?







I agree with the suggestions of larger pieces that are still mostly frozen. Some pieces of chicken back are big and should force chewing but if Sydney gulps a chunk of muscle meat that should not be an issue. The only thing I would worry about is larger meals in one sitting becoming an issue for possible bloat.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> > Quotealmatians CANNOT eat any kind of organ meats, beef, duck, or game meats like venison, rabbit, deer, etc.
> ...


Yes, Dalmatians have a unique urinary tract unlike any other breed of dog. They cannot process purines well, and are predisposed to stone formation, especially males. So they cannot have foods high in purines, and organ meats are a HUGE no no!

For a RAW diet for Dals, chicken is usually the best to go with.

Chicken quarters I think are quite big for Sydney, she's about 49 lbs, and when fed kibble, she only gets 1 cup a meal (2 meals a day).


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

You can usually get some pretty small chicken quarters depending on where you go. (8-10 oz or so) That could be her breakfast and then feed 6-8 oz of ground chicken or chicken breast. Can Dalmatians have turkey? 

Oh and Dakota chews his food but has swallowed whole chicken breasts before after a few chomps. When ever he gets MM like that I chop it into bit sized cubes for he can eat it all at once.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

The meats reccomended by RAW feeding Dalmatian breeders are chicken wings, chicken necks, chicken backs, and turkey necks. And I know most RAW feeders do not bother feeding veggies, but a variety of pureed veggies and leafy greens are included in a RAW diet for a Dalmatian.

Shane has been started on the transition already, but not Sydney yet, im such a worry wart!! She's choked on food numerous times because of her insane appetite, it will be x100 when she sees a big piece of raw chicken in her bowl!!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone else on here said they were holding their dogs RMBs at first, so their dog would learn to chew and not eat the whole RMB in one bite.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I will give it a try (holding it for Sydney) and see how it goes. Although I most certainly know she will try to pull it out of my hands and take it to her crate! lol

On a funny side note, I chased my older brother around the house with 2 raw chicken wings all the while making clucking noises and making the wings "flap" LOL He's a bit squeamish so it was good fun to torment him!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlass She's choked on food numerous times because of her insane appetite, it will be x100 when she sees a big piece of raw chicken in her bowl!!


You have two choices. Either find her REALLY big pieces that she HAS to chew or cut everything up so small that if she does hover it she won't choke.


----------

